# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Mit dem Bierbike durch Frankfurt

## schiene

Ein Bekannter vermietet dieses lustige Gefährt.Haben es für Himmelfahrt 2009 schon für den ganzen Tag gemietet.1000 Euro inkl.Anlieferung des Bikes zu unserer Stammbar (10:00 Uhr Start)
14 Kumpels fahren mit.Musikanlage gibts auch auf dem Bike.
Bei schönem Wetter werden wir noch dieses Jahr ne kleine 2-4 Stundentour durchführen.
mehr zum Bike findet ihr hier:
http://www.bierbike.de/rund-ums-bierbike.html

----------


## Hua Hin

Echt heisses Teil, Schiene.
Genau das richtige, mal bei uns die Petch Kasem Road abzufahren.
Aber ne Toilette wird das Teil wohl nicht haben?  :cool:  

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

> .
> Aber ne Toilette wird das Teil wohl nicht haben?  
> 
> Gruss Alex


noch nicht,kanns ihm ja aber mal als Vorschlag  rüberreichen  ::

----------


## schiene

Gestern zum "Männertag" trafen wir uns alle 09Uhr im Garten auf das erste Bierchen.
Pünktlich 10Uhr ging es dann mit dem Bierbike los.Geladen waren 50 Liter Bier,5Liter Apfelwein bissel Wasser+Cola.Die Sonne schien und die Stimmung war bestens.13 Leute und der Fahrer gingen auf große Fahrt durch Frankfurt.






Der 1.Boxenstop.Ist doch ganzschön anstrengend  immer zu treten und dabei Bier zu trinken.



dann ging es zu Opernplatz mit der ehrwürdigen "Alten Oper",soll ja keiner sagen wir wären Kulturbanausen







dann ging es weiter zu "Römer" und erschreckend stellten wir fest das die geplanten 50 Liter Bier fast alle sind.macht nix,den Cheff angerufen welcher noch einmal 30 Liter mit dem Auto zu einem Treffpunkt am Main brachte.


diese 4 hübschen Australierinnen tranken schnell ein Bierchen auf unsere Kosten




weiter ging es quer durch Frankfurt,vorbei ean einem Puff.Pinkelpause und zwei sind mal schnell Shorttime  ::  







weiter Richtung Mainufer wo ein paar ein Bad nahmen und sogar besoffen von der Brücke sprangen









endlich kam der Biernachschub und die fahrt konnte weiter gehen







Ein paar KM am Main auf und ab und denn zum Finale in das Frankfurter Kneipenvirtel Alt Sachsnhausen


18Uhr waren wir wieder im Garten zurück und die Müdigkeit war manchen anzumerken



War nen schöner Tag mit keinen Verletzten und alle hatten riesigen Spaß.80 Liter Bier,5 Liter Apfelwein waren alle und somit kann man kleiner Ausfälle und die Wildpinkelei verzeihen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...allet SECURITY Kumpels, Schiene    :: 
und wer war der Fahrer ?

----------


## schiene

@Willi
der Fahrer wird von dem Unternehmen gestellt und ist im Preis inkl.
Ich persönlich kannte nur 4 Leute von allen.Der Rest waren Kumpels von meinem Gartennachbarn.
Der mit dem Jägermeisterhut ist aus Sachsenanhalt und betreibt Wettkämpfe im Bereich Kanusport und ist Vegetarier (wahrscheinlich deshalb trank er soviel Bier)Aus dem Securitybereich waren nur 3 Leutz und der andere Kumpel betreibt ne Autoreperaturwerkstatt mit 5 Angestellten.

----------

Schiene,..eine Frage plagt mich seit dem diese fotos eingestellt hast.
Darf ich?

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Schiene,..eine Frage plagt mich seit dem diese fotos eingestellt hast.
> Darf ich?


@Phommel,klar kannste.....,solltest doch langsam wissen das ich zu dem stehe was ich tu und sage.

----------

Urinierst bei Schwiegermama auch in die Büsch?    ::

----------


## schiene

> Urinierst bei Schwiegermama auch in die Büsch?


nö,
aber wenn man unterwgs ist und  der Weg zur Hong nam zu weit ist schon.Ist doch aber in Thailand nix Ausergewöhnliches.Hab noch nie soviele Leute in einem Land irgendwo rumpinkeln sehen wie in Thailand was natürlich keine Entschuldigung ist.

----------

> Hab noch nie soviele Leute in einem Land irgendwo rumpinkeln sehen wie in Thailand.


Stimmt...aber bisher habe ich nur immer den Urinstrahl ausmachen können   ::

----------


## schiene

übrigens wurden alle vom Veranstalter vorab gewarnt das "wildpinkeln" in Frankfurt 25 Euro Strafe kostet wenns die Polizei oder Ordnungsamt sieht.Wer nicht gleich zahlt muß 75  Euronen später hinlegen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

... so rischtisch aus dem Leben, Schiene
gefällt mir   ::  
mit Kumpels, Weiber zu Hause am Herd, 
wat kochen wenn de hunrich nach Hause komms... 

...stell in den Kühlschrank, ess ich morgen,
 muss mich ers ma hinlegen   :cool:

----------


## schiene

@Willi
das kann man aber nicht immer machen sonst gibts Schläge mit dem Nudelholz.Aber ab und wann mal bissel neben der Spur fahren sollt schon noch erlaubt sein!!!
Gekocht bekomm ich nix,dafür legt sie mir an solchen Tagen ne Speisekarte vom Pizza oder Thaiimbis raus  ::

----------


## schiene

Hab gerade das Bierbike  für den 02.06.2011 (Vatertag)wieder gemietet.
Diesmal war nur noch die etwas kleiner Version mit 11 Plätzen zu haben.
Wird sicher wieder nen riesen Spass!!
Ein Platz ist zur Zeit noch frei!!
Also,wer Lust hat......  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ein Platz ist zur Zeit noch frei!!
> Also,wer Lust hat......


...scheiße, da bin ich in Irland   ::

----------


## schiene

Hier noch nachträglich ein paar Bilder von unserem Vatertagsausflug 2011.
Diesmal waren wir leider nur 6 Leute.
Wie immer war kein Brunnen und Fluss sicher,dafür gabs aber kaum "Wildpinkelei!




Auf dem"Römer"in FFM war wieder ein Burschenschaftstreffen mit Blasmusik.




entsetzte "ältere Burschen"riefen die Polizei da wieder einmal ein Brunnen zum baden genutzt wurde worauf  ihm der Arsc....gezeigt wurde  ::   ::  






weiter ging es zum Main....


wo erst mal das Federvieh "den Verrückten "weichen musste

----------


## schiene

weiter Richtung Alt-Sachsenhausen wo wir das Bierbike abgeben mussten



"schiene"nahm auch noch ne kurze Erfrisching bevor es zum Endspurt ging....

----------


## schiene

bei der Abgabe warteten schon diese Girls,welche das Bike für die nächste Tour gebucht hatten.
War natürlich nicht so einfach "meine Jungs"davon zu überzeugen das sie die Mädels alleine fahren lassen  ::  




bei uns im Garten (gegen 17Uhr) angekommen ging es weiter,aber nach einer Stunde waren sie alle weg oder haben geschlafen


Ich habe als Ältester noch bis 02:30 durchgezogen und bin am nächsten Tag 11:00 von den Toten aufgewacht.Ab 15 Uhr hatte ich einem Gartenfreund versprochen Musik für seinen 60.
Geburtstag aufzulegen.Das ging dann auch noch mal bis 02:00   ::  
Dafür musste ich schon wieder 06 Uhr auf Arbeit sein,was mir wirklich nicht leicht viel.Den nächsten Tag hab ich durchgeschlafen und seit heute fühle ich mich auch schon wieder vieeeeeeeel besser  :cool: 

PS,
zur Geburtstagsfeier gabs übrigens unseren berühmten Backschinken welcher wieder sehr,sehr lecker war...

----------


## Willi Wacker

Kopfschmerzen   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Der berühmte Backschinken - - - der ist wirklich erste Klasse. Wenn Du mal nach Österreich kommst nimmste einen mit, ja?

----------


## schiene

> Der berühmte Backschinken - - - der ist wirklich erste Klasse. Wenn Du mal nach Österreich kommst nimmste einen mit, ja?


ja,das mache ich für dich!!!
aber die liefern auch,ob nach Wien glaube aber nicht  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Und wann kommt Ihr? Mach mal Nägel mit Köpfen.

----------


## schiene

> Und wann kommt Ihr? Mach mal Nägel mit Köpfen.


ich kann es dir zur Zeit wirklich nicht sagen da ich jeden Monat 4-5 Tage am Stück zu meiner Mutter fahren muss und Somlak auch teilweise Samstags arbeiten muss.
Wir würden euch gerne mal in absehbarer Zeit besuchen jedoch ist es für uns momentan schwierig es zu timen.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Okay, sehe ich ein. Ist im Moment schwierig für Euch.

----------


## walter

Und den Führererschein habt ihr noch alle?   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hehehe
was für eine Truppe   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, wahrscheinlich will der Jung mit seinem Pinsel, der Lady den Weg am Stadtplan einzeichnen.   ::

----------


## schiene

Das Girl fragte tatsächlich nach dem Weg und fand die ganze Sache sehr Lustig.
Sie hat auch gleich nen Foto von 4 Kumpels welche dann total nackt waren gemacht  ::

----------

